# MMI update 2015 or newer?



## fxcreation (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if Audi officially provides any online update for the SatNav / infotainment system for download? I see any option to update via SD card. Recently my SatNav system got stuck on initialising for the entire journey, I had to wait for it to power down completely to recover it. Was fine after leaving the car off for 20mins. It was very annoying, speed and other info worked fine as expected, just no radio / satnav / etc...

If not officially available, is there an "unofficial location"? (Feel free to PM me if such exist) I saw some for the old MMI 3G I had in my mk2 TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You download it from My.audi then use the SD card to update the system.
You could also ask your local dealer to do it too...


----------



## Gareth4777 (Jan 12, 2016)

This happened to my Sat Nav. sat nav froze went to initialisation and It got stuck on 11%. If you hold down the centre wheel and simultaneously push the two buttons up (Nav/tel , Radio/media) and hold it will reset your sat nav. Can be done whilst car is moving if you have a passenger. But prob would recommend pulling over.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I am a bit bewildered by this. I have just bought a Mk3 with sat nav, and have registered at MyAudi.com but no navigation update is available.

And I also dont have a central sim card slot or Audi Connect which I thought was all part of the Technology Pack? Or I have got a sort of Tech Pack Lite which is just the Sat Nav but not Audi Connect.

I have got 2 SD cards and a DVD drive in the glovebox so i assume it is physically possible to do it when the update is available.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

carrock, I'm guessing you didn't factory order the car and it was essentially a used car? There was someone on here a while ago that had Nav in their car but no sim card slot, implying some sort of retro-fit by the dealer.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

for the MMI update you can only do it in Audi..on Monday I have to check there and I'll ask if there is something


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr R said:


> carrock, I'm guessing you didn't factory order the car and it was essentially a used car? There was someone on here a while ago that had Nav in their car but no sim card slot, implying some sort of retro-fit by the dealer.


Yes it was a dealer demo so they could have retrofitted it I guess...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think some European models have that setup... Nav but no Connect. Your car might have been one of the early launch cars where the specs can be a bit unusual.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Mr R said:


> I think some European models have that setup... Nav but no Connect. Your car might have been one of the early launch cars where the specs can be a bit unusual.


yes it was registered in April 2015.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So if not updated from the dealer, you have the 2015 map..but the mmi firmware is always the same until there is newer in Audi


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Presumably though even without Audi connect I can still update by downloading the files onto SD card and updating that way?

That's how it works in my skoda


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Via sd you can update the map or add POI of course!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks I will keep checking on my Audi for an update


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No updates available for my TT..(03/2015)


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

I am bloody furious. Spent nearly £30 grand on a car which has maps at least a year out of date and no means (yet) of updating!! :x :x :x


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Up until last week the updates were out for maps. I updated to the 2016 map. Looks like that section on the website is down at the mo so maybe they are releasing another update. The 2016 map was out just after Xmas and live on MyAudi up until last week!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

stumardy said:


> Up until last week the updates were out for maps. I updated to the 2016 map. Looks like that section on the website is down at the mo so maybe they are releasing another update. The 2016 map was out just after Xmas and live on MyAudi up until last week!


bloody typical! if id got the car a week earlier could have updated it!!

Thanks for the info. I have contacted Audi UK and asked them when the map updates are being made available again


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

carrock said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Up until last week the updates were out for maps. I updated to the 2016 map. Looks like that section on the website is down at the mo so maybe they are releasing another update. The 2016 map was out just after Xmas and live on MyAudi up until last week!
> ...


select one of the available connect services and change the last word of the url in "mapcare"


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

???

I don't have Audiconnect on my vehicle

are you saying click on another area of the site and change the last world of that URL to mapcare?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes! I meant connect services on myaudi web site..click Twitter or rss and change the last word..sorry


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've just signed up to my.audi today, I have Audi connect but as yet don't have a data sim fitted, can I upload map updates via wifi from my home router or via my iPhone connected to my home wifi and Audi connect?
If not how would I go about this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't think you need Audi connect to update the satnav. At least I hope you don't as I don't have Audi Connect :evil:

I think it works similar to my Skoda in that you enter your VIN number and then get access to a portal where you download the updated files and unpack to an SD card which then is inserted into the card reader in the glovebox and updates the maps.

At least I hope it's that simple.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

carrock said:


> Don't think you need Audi connect to update the satnav. At least I hope you don't as I don't have Audi Connect :evil:
> 
> I think it works similar to my Skoda in that you enter your VIN number and then get access to a portal where you download the updated files and unpack to an SD card which then is inserted into the card reader in the glovebox and updates the maps.
> 
> At least I hope it's that simple.


Exactly sd card or usb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, if I can get the maps on myaudi (currently unavailable ) I'll download to a usb stick and upload in the car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Currently unavailable I've checked..
Not so easy doenload the map,I try to explain but I have a Mac so something can be different if you have Windows:
Select the full map or one group of country, click on download package (or something like that) and you'll download a have file of few Kb.
Click on this file and download the Java application or,if you already have,select the sd where put the map and the download.
Full map 13 GB
Put in the car!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll check again at the weekend to see if it's available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Gogs,
I was playing round with my system last Saturday as I'd bought a SIM for the car. During preparation for the process my car found my home hub. I paired the and logged into Audi connect that way. Seemed to work ok but obviously no good when not at home!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm tempted to buy that EE sim another forum member posted a link to, is this the one you bought Moro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes, it came within a couple of days. £15.99 delivered IIRC. 6GB and lasts for 90 days from activation.

No idea yet how long that will last as when I did connect I didn't really find anything of interest. I did see an option in a menu once to state amount of data downloaded but couldn't find it again LOL.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Think I'll try one then, I'm still finding my way through through the menu's and have found the same issue where I've seen something and can't find it again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Map Updates due next month apparently


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

2016 updates back up on the site now


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Effectively it was down the last few days but now back and downloaded all the 2016 maps just now. Thanks!


----------

